# EMQ (Evangelical Missions Quarterly) just published my article, "Don’t George Muller Me"



## Pergamum (Apr 19, 2017)

EMQ (Evangelical Missions Quarterly) just picked up my article, "Don’t George Muller Me: A Missionary’s Plea for Understanding."

https://www.emqonline.com/https://sample/emqonline.com/node/3646

A portion...


> *1. We shouldn’t produce false dichotomies in the name of trusting God.* I have no doubt that many people are very well-intentioned in taking a Muller-like stand in their ministries or in urging others to do so. However, in advocating their stance to others, they often draw a number of false dichotomies. Consider the following statements:
> 
> • We are not going to raise support; we are going to go on faith!
> • We are not trusting in the means of people; we are trusting in God, who gives us our daily bread.
> ...


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 19, 2017)

I share a lot of your sentiments. Well done. Note for Moreau, _et al_ (if it's not too late!): the ECFA isn't an "auditor." As the one who navigated the process of gaining ECFA accreditation for our organization, I can assure you that, while they insist on audits, or financial "reviews" or "compilations" by a CPA (depending on the size of the organization), they themselves do not audit anyone's books!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Steve, good note on the ECFA. Yes....easy to forget that distinction.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 20, 2017)

Good article. A modest but sufficient, dependable salary is a huge blessing to a missionary. Learning to "live by faith" is overrated when it comes to money. There are plenty of other areas of life where a typical missionary will need to learn to trust God, and having a solid financial base allows him to plan wisely and take reasonable risks in other areas of his life and ministry.

Worse than the sanctimonious missionaries are the would-be supporters who excuse not giving regularly by suggesting it would be unhelpful to let the missionary get financially secure. Is it not the supporters' role to ease the missionary's burdens rather than to make sure the burdens remain plentiful?


----------



## MW (Apr 20, 2017)

Jack K said:


> Is it not the supporters' role to ease the missionary's burdens rather than to make sure the burdens remain plentiful?



The Second Book of Discipline, chapter 9, section 3: "The ecclesiastical goods ought to be collected and distributed by the deacons, as the word of God appoints, that they who bear office in the kirk be provided for without care or solicitude."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2017)

*I Corinthians 1:15-16:*_15And in this confidence I was minded to come unto you before, that ye might have a second benefit; 

16And to pass by you into Macedonia, and to come again out of Macedonia unto you, *and of you to be brought on my way *toward Judaea. _


*Romans 15:24:* 

_24Whensoever I take my journey into Spain, I will come to you: for I trust to see you in my journey, and *to be brought on my way thitherward by you*,_ 

Paul expected help in being sent on his way. 
The greek word (sorry, I've got no Greek font here) is _propemfthenai_, derived from _propempo_, and Baur and other Greek scholars state that this word denotes an expectation of "help on one's journey with food, money, by arranging for companions, means of travel, etc." Thus, Paul is stating an expectation that the church will provide for him materially as he goes out beyond them with the Gospel. 

What is more, Paul had never even personally visited this Roman church before, and still has the audacity to expect help from them as he continues westward! 

Furthermore, Paul is so bold as to assert, in Philippians 4:15-17,Now ye Philippians know also, that in the beginning of the gospel, when I departed from Macedonia, no church communicated with me as concerning giving and receiving, but ye only. For even in Thessalonica ye sent once and again unto my necessity. 

*Not because I desire a gift: but I desire fruit that may abound to your account*. 

Paul wants the Philippians to give in order that they may be blessed by giving. 

Furthermore, though he desired not to appear like the travelling paid teachers (sophists) and so personally made tents, the Apostle Paul did vigorously defend the right of other servants of God to be recompensed; "the laborer is worthy of his hire." 


Regarding missionary support raising, my wish is that we allow the same measure of freedom that the Apostle Paul allows for (and which the Apostle even practices on occasion, making known his need of material support on the occasions quoted above).

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Jack K (Apr 25, 2017)

Did you see? The Gospel Coalition just put up a link to this article on its "Right Now" page. That's very high visibility!


----------



## earl40 (Apr 25, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> *I Corinthians 1:15-16:*_15And in this confidence I was minded to come unto you before, that ye might have a second benefit;
> 
> 16And to pass by you into Macedonia, and to come again out of Macedonia unto you, *and of you to be brought on my way *toward Judaea. _
> 
> ...



Is speaking of a need solicitude?


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 25, 2017)

Earl,
There was a hope or expectation of help when the Apostle Paul made his needs known.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 26, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Earl,
> There was a hope or expectation of help when the Apostle Paul made his needs known.



I agree but was he simply expressing his needs? I would say yes, and that he was not raising funds directly by solicitation.


----------

